# What julienne peeler do you recommend?



## janetdavis45 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I try to eat healthy food: different salads, vegetable dishes, etc. I am very interested in some simple recipes and I have decided to buy a peeler.

On Amazon, I found two variants:

[product="27472"]Deiss Julienne Peeler Slicer Ultra Sharp Zucchini Noodles Maker Premium Stainless Steel Shredder Cutter Slicer Peeler All In One Professional Garnishing Tool Peels Apple Potato Carrot Orange Radish Other Veggies With Ease Chef Inspired Vege [/product][product="27473"]Kuhn Rikon Julienne Peeler With Blade Protector Stainless Steel Handle [/product]
As for a girl, I have too big hands, lol, and I'm a little worried that peeler will slide and I can get hurt. This has happened many times with my kitchen knife. I really like the deiss peeler because of rubberised handle

The only thing that confuses me - a small number of reviews.

Anybody tried to use one of them? Or please post the one you use that works great.

Janet


----------



## rouxrobot (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd say you'd be a lot better off just getting a mandolin or julienne with your blade.  Culinary students can always use more knife work and its a good way to practice. I've also heard from several people that the small vertical blades can end up bending or breaking on some, especially with hard fruits and vegetables like carrots.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree a mandolin is best and does more things.


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Agree a mandolin is best.


----------



## janetdavis45 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevertheless, I decided to try peeler from Deiss. I will describe my impressions and peeler's pros and cons after Amazon deliver it. Thank you all for your advice about mandolin I will buy one also.


----------



## janetdavis45 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I decided to buy two peelers. And after a week of use, I can share my impressions. Please, do not judge strictly, this is my first review 

Peeler from Joseph Joseph.





  








510vVtvz3sL._SX300_.jpg




__
janetdavis45


__
Aug 12, 2014








I LIKE:

1. Three blades in one tool.
2. Blades are not exposed when stored.
3. The original design.
4. Simple blades change.

I DON'T LIKE

1. I don't find the shape comfortable to hold, it is narrow and has insufficient diameter, I think if it had a traditional handle it would have solved some of the issues.
2. It becomes slippery during use.
3. Peels collect in the blades.
4. It is necessary to disassemble for cleaning in the dishwasher.

Peeler from Deiss.





  








6154vT03Y8L._SX522_.jpg




__
janetdavis45


__
Aug 12, 2014








I LIKE:

1. Comfortable non-slip handle. Peeler is simple to control and can be used for a long time without fatigue.
2. Very easy to clean. Just substitute under running water.
3. Simple and reliable design.
4. Extremely sharp.

I DON'T LIKE

1. Peels collect in the blades.
2. It's a bit easier to cut yourself, compared to the round one.

Both peelers are great products, with own advantages and disadvantages, but in the last week, I noticed that mostly use peeler from Deiss.


----------



## vincea (Nov 25, 2014)

My number one is the Rösle Julienne Peeler. High quality german design. My first tough was to buy a cheap one. But on the other hand a cheap one maybe lasts for one or two years and the one I bought now hopeful lasts for 10 years.

One disadvantage is cleaning. A toothpick is very helpful. I made a review about it on a friends blog.


----------

